# My version of ABT (S tuffed Peppers) w/Q-view



## txusafguy (Jan 10, 2017)

IMG_4415.JPG



__ txusafguy
__ Jan 10, 2017





This is the powdered ranch dressing you add to your liking













IMG_4416.JPG



__ txusafguy
__ Jan 10, 2017





Peppers gutted leaving some vein and seeds for kick













IMG_4418.JPG



__ txusafguy
__ Jan 10, 2017





This is the cream cheese warmed and placed in a ziplock baggy to mix and pipe on peppers













IMG_4420.JPG



__ txusafguy
__ Jan 10, 2017





Piping the cheese 













IMG_4422.JPG



__ txusafguy
__ Jan 10, 2017





Wrapping with bacon













IMG_4423.JPG



__ txusafguy
__ Jan 10, 2017





Skewered













IMG_4426.JPG



__ txusafguy
__ Jan 10, 2017





In the MES













IMG_4427.JPG



__ txusafguy
__ Jan 10, 2017





Transferred to the grill for finishing













IMG_4430.JPG



__ txusafguy
__ Jan 10, 2017





OMG!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2017)

Can't beat a good ATB! 

Nice smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2017)

They look delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------

